
Ask HN: Is it ok to sign sales cold emails as CEO ? what should I sign ? - fosokoko
Any one willing to share personal experience ? I dont have a VP Sales is it ok to sign sales pitch as CEO ? or Do I have to sign my sales emails with title ?
======
downrightmike
People who buy want to talk to a person in power. CEO may be perfect, but you
may want to also be the Senior VP of Sales when sending out cold emails.

